# Savu Python (Liasis savuensis) hatchling



## LiasisUK

Found this little guy this week. Very pleased with him. 










Often considered to be one of the more difficult pythons to breed, so I am very pleased to have got a baby. Even though it is only 1. 
Female laid 3 eggs and 7 slugs. 1 egg went bad within 2 weeks. The other 2 got to full term but unfortunately one of the babies perished. But this little guy survived! 

The male was on loan from a friend (big thank you to her!) as I purchased an adult 'pair' from Germany in 2020 as a last minute panic purchase just before brexit. The pair ended up to be 2 females, not the best but also could have been much worse. My friend let me borrow her male for breeding. I have heard a few breeders say they have tried for many years to get eggs from their savuensis with no luck, so I am really pleased to have done it first time, without even a full year to cycle them! 

Hopefully this isn't a fluke and will be able to repeat it with a better clutch/result in the future. 

Thank you again to my friend for doing this joint project with me. 

Baby will not be for sale. 

Thanks for looking


----------



## ian14

What a result.
I remember that this species became quite a vogue species at one point, then it just seemed to fade out of the hobby again.
Gorgeous snakes, congrats on the hatchling.


----------



## Morphman

Brilliant result well done!


----------



## Swindinian

Congrats Tom! Good impulse! 
Another great little species.

I heard they might need a good fast to stimulate cycling? Never kept, but if low fecundity and rare in the hobby, will most likely enjoy vicariously only.

Well done!


----------



## LiasisUK

Thanks all! 

My other female is starting to look particularly lumpy, so I am starting to wonder if I am going to be very very lucky. Odd that it is now so late in the year. 

In terms of cycling, I went with constant temps but reasonably warm and high humidity, followed by a dry spell with a higher hot spot and drop at night.


----------



## LiasisUK

Old thread, but an update on this. The 'lumpy' looking female was full of eggs but had huge issues laying them that nearly killed her. The eggs that did come out may have been fertile but all perished in the incubator. I am not pairing her again, she will just live out her days here.

My other adult female who is the mother of the baby pictured above has been cycled and paired again so hopefully we get a more fertile clutch on this second attempt.

The baby is doing fine, eats defrost fuzzies. It is due to go to a friends .


----------



## Swindinian

Such a disappointment, but at least you got her through it 🤞

Speculate some uterine damage - do you think she may have scarring from previous owners breeding attempts? I suppose you could not know?


----------



## LiasisUK

Along with the passing of the eggs came an egg sized blood clot. I am unsure of the exact reasoning. Upon examining her during this process I did notice a slightly odd area in her spine which may have potentially caused the eggs to become stuck. It is not noticeable visually at all, only really when slight pressure is applied to her and run down her body, maybe it is more prominent internally? I am not one to handle my snakes frequently, if at all, and these Savus in particular do not like interaction very much especially being slightly squeezed! Though I do feel bad and should have noticed it, but even if I had it doesn't scream major alarm bells, it is just one of those things unfortunately. Regardless I do not wish to risk her life again so I am just going to keep her here and leave her be. She eats fine again now and behaves perfectly normally.


----------

